# Injecting instead of root tabs



## captmicha (Jul 12, 2009)

Instead of root tabs, couldn't I just mix up a slurry of the nutrients and inject it at the roots of my plants? 

Or will that cloud the water, or be used up way too fast and burn my plants?

I was thinking of a monoject syringe so it wouldn't clog. 

And if I do, how should I distribute it when not doing individual plants? What inch by inch (approximately)? 

Thanks for input.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

on barrreport, Christophe did the same experiment, if it worked or not I'm not sure.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Good root tabs should release the nutrients rather slowly, so they can't over load the substrate with nutrients. Injecting liquid mixes of nutrients will almost certainly result in high levels of the nutrients in the tank water. I haven't tried it, so I am just saying what I would expect to have happen.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree with Hoppy.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

if you want to go cheap, go to walgreens and get your own pill capsules and then your on fertz. cheaper!


----------



## Mom96727 (Nov 15, 2017)

I got the Flourish Excel Tabs. They weren't expensive at all considering they last 4 months each. I'm not sure on how successful they will be as I just got them a couple weeks ago and I am kinda new to aquarium plants. Experienced in potted and ground plants tho.


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (May 27, 2017)

I use osmicote root tabs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

My old system was using a red clay based laterlite when ever I set up a tank. I'd usually use twice what was recommended and cape it off with 1 inch of flint sand. Unfortunately the company that made it no longer sells it. But I would never have to add root tabs as long as the tank remained up and only minimum fertilizer even with CO2. 

Believe me a slurry of liquid injected will leach out into the water faster than you think. By the time you do 3 water changes it will probably be gone. while in solid form it will take weeks to dislove right at the pland roots where they can absorb the chemicals slowly.


----------

